# High School....



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone!I am a 14 year old girl who has had IBS for about 2 years now. I've been to catholic school all my life and now I'm going not only to a high school where I don't know anyone but a public high school. BIG CHANGE! I'm very excited but this new situation could quickly turn stressful. Does anyone have any tips to keep the stress down? Also, I will be going to more parties(so I hope) and the main food is probably Pizza. Well, even a slice of pizza sends my stomach in a big mess. Any way I could avoid eating the pizza without telling my friends it bothers my IBS? Thanks so much!


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't eat the pizza! Stay away from the pizza!







I know what it can do to a person's stomach, and if you want to feel healthy and enjoy the party, just tell anyone who asks that there is an ingredient in pizza that you are allergic to - no need to go into details, I'm sure no one will mind.I'm starting college in a few weeks so I can definately relate with you in starting something new. If you start to get nervous, just remember everyone else is just as nervous starting a new school as you are. (Or so that's what my boyfriend keeps telling me about college!) Good luck!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks Gracefull! I hope you have a great time in College! I'll try to avoid pizza but its sooo good! lol Next time I try to have pizza: me->


----------



## 15966 (Aug 13, 2005)

I've never heard of IBS before, but now that I've spent about 20 minutes on this site I realize it's a problem that affects alot of people, I am 14 and had a stomach spasm for the first time 2 days ago, where i was driven to the hosptital, I was hyperventalating, screaming, crying, having a panic attack, and felt the worst pain in my entire life, are all stomache spasms that bad? Mine lasted 11 hours but only the last 4 were very severe, it was like going through labour and I am terrified to go through this again, so I'm hoping that was only a very bad case.....


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Lanna, I've been diagnosed with IBS for about 2 years now and have ever only had 2 spasms like that. Most people don't have them that bad but I understand how painful if can be!!!!!


----------

